# Building a turnout control panel



## Ranman (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey I'm new but looking to make a control panel for my layout, I have about 7 switches all using the bachman switches and the little black boxes. How would I wire in LEDs on a control panel to indicate turnout position
it's DC


----------

